# how to order seeds ???



## mcmc (Oct 5, 2011)

hi guyz i know i made million of threats  but cuz am still new to growin n so, how to order fine a$$ seeds ?? n how to get into my country thro customs !!! if i get caught tryn to get seeds i'll easly have5 yrz of jail cuz am producin weed ?? 

any help into this field ???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2011)

What country are you in?  Buying seeds may be intent to produce, but it isn't production.

Generally speaking, ordering seeds is the safest part of growing.  I just go to Attitude (or other reputable seed bank) and order seeds.  That simple.  In the US once in a while packages get stopped at customs and the seeds are confiscated and you get a letter from them, but that is quite rare.  That is it.  No one comes knocking on your door or anything.  There are so many pieces of mail that come from overseas that it is impossible to really examine them all.  In addition, most seeds are sent quite stealthily.


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2011)

THG is right...buying seeds is the easiest part as long as you deal with a reputable Seed Bank.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

:ciao:


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...icious-autoflowering-feminized/prod_1714.html


take care and be safe


----------



## getnasty (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol 4u2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

:watchplant:


----------



## mcmc (Oct 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What country are you in?  Buying seeds may be intent to produce, but it isn't production.
> 
> Generally speaking, ordering seeds is the safest part of growing.  I just go to Attitude (or other reputable seed bank) and order seeds.  That simple.  In the US once in a while packages get stopped at customs and the seeds are confiscated and you get a letter from them, but that is quite rare.  That is it.  No one comes knocking on your door or anything.  There are so many pieces of mail that come from overseas that it is impossible to really examine them all.  In addition, most seeds are sent quite stealthily.


 am from Jordan ( middle east, nxt to israel ) in here theres no intent to produce there a tough law against drugs ( which weed is one of them ) in customes they x-ray every thing comin in from abroad n they would wat r these seeds for  and we dont have medical growing as u ppl have in the states if u get caught smoking u'll jail for 3 months man :S if they got the seeds they will knock on door trust me on this  hard to find seeds here to cuz we have hash not  weed


----------



## mcmc (Oct 5, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds-bubbleicious-autoflowering-feminized/prod_1714.html
> ...



is this the best thing ???


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 5, 2011)

use a postal order and deliver to another address you have access to if worried maybe?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2011)

I have always believed that it is more dangerous to tell others about your grow and have them accept seeds rather than having them sent to another address.  In addition, it is kind of a chicken sht thing to do if you think you could get busted--throw the danger on a friend?

LOL--I know where Jordan is.  I cannot see how a country could possibly xray every piece of incoming mail from another country.  The time and expense would be horrendous.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have always believed that it is more dangerous to tell others about your grow and have them accept seeds rather than having them sent to another address.  In addition, it is kind of a chicken sht thing to do if you think you could get busted--throw the danger on a friend?
> 
> LOL--I know where Jordan is.  I cannot see how a country could possibly xray every piece of incoming mail from another country.  The time and expense would be horrendous.



should have been clearer maybe, i meant just an address you have acess to, i dont tell anyone and would see that as more of a risk yes. 

personally i have a key to an old apartment building which has a mailroom, so just send it with no flat number but the building number etc. it just gets left on top of mailboxes or a postal collection form kinda thing. i know not everyone would be able to do this but just an option, my name or address wont be used.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone ever get busted from ordering seeds?????

Speak up and tell us your story, it doesnt happen very often at all.

where i live possession of seeds is legal, they are collector items.:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2011)

I hve never even met anyone online who had it happen to them..it is always a tale they hve heard. 

I don't sweat it at all ordering beans by debit card and having them sent to my home.  I have had first hand experience with people who have had worse things then seeds confiscated and only got a letter of contraband.  Not going to get into what it was but I will say it was back in my body building days. jmo


----------



## mcmc (Oct 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have always believed that it is more dangerous to tell others about your grow and have them accept seeds rather than having them sent to another address.  In addition, it is kind of a chicken sht thing to do if you think you could get busted--throw the danger on a friend?
> 
> LOL--I know where Jordan is.  I cannot see how a country could possibly xray every piece of incoming mail from another country.  The time and expense would be horrendous.



as always these things the government gt a luck in these things u never know wat happens - have a very fukd up luck - i knw my self


----------



## mcmc (Oct 5, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever get busted from ordering seeds?????
> 
> Speak up and tell us your story, it doesnt happen very often at all.
> 
> where i live possession of seeds is legal, they are collector items.:hubba:



man comon in here no one gets seeds from where ever for fun !! so it would be suspicious !!


----------



## mcmc (Oct 5, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve never even met anyone online who had it happen to them..it is always a tale they hve heard.
> 
> I don't sweat it at all ordering beans by debit card and having them sent to my home.  I have had first hand experience with people who have had worse things then seeds confiscated and only got a letter of contraband.  Not going to get into what it was but I will say it was back in my body building days. jmo



that wat happens where u live :S not in here, in ma country u'll do an easy 5 yrz this i knw


----------



## mcmc (Oct 5, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> do a search, i have found one instance but there was other factors involved i believe. think about the amount of orders going through a day even in a week let alone a decade and only one "iffy" story out of them all for years.



i'll check n i'll ask 2


----------

